# Mortorcycle, sidecar and scooter



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

After almost 8 years my Scooter/trike constant repairs is justifying replacing it. It is a Chinese made scooter. The trike is for the family and I am also considered buying a single scooter for myself. The major brands in the Philippines are Honda, Kawasaki, Yamaha and Suzuki. My considerations are reliability, performance, availability of parts and repair when necessary.
I have searched on the internet for 3S shops that are supposed to be sales, service and parts. The mechanics are supposed to me trained by the manufacturer in a 3S shop.
Honda Supremo (new name for TMX 155) is my choice for the trike. The new model has new features: It has electric start and full instrumentation. There is a major 3S shop next to the LTO in Angeles proper and another good 3S shop in DAU very near the bus terminal. Parts are very easy to get and the motorcycle is easy to mate to a side car. I do not like any of their scooters. I did buy one from the dealer in DAU since it is near my home (the other dealer by the LTO does seem better). Included in the sale price is free extended 3 year warrantee, a surprisingly very nice helmet, 2 free shock absorbers (for use with a trike) and a silly Honda shirt. I am waiting for the sidecar to be built. 
As far as the scooter goes: I do like the Suzuki Hayate 125 fl. There is only 1 3S dealer that is near Robinson’s mall in Angeles. They do NOT have parts although they claim to be and listed by Suzuki as a 3S shop. I been told parts are hard to get so that is off my list. I am leaning towards the Yamaha Mio. There is a very nice 3S shop near where I bought my Honda Supremo.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

If you are leaning towards Yamaha, why not a Sniper? It has a 135cc liquid cooled engine. It has enough torque to get you around. I have one that is 6 years old now and had no problems with it to date. Very durable and gets 100 miles to 1L of gas. It is good for getting around the town in.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Use the coveted motorcycle that all tricycle drivers prefer if their budget fits and thats the Kawasaki 175cc Barako, it's a very strong bike and will last you many years, they run about 75,000 -85,000 peso's new.

You could also get a used truck (I wished I'd bought a truck) or vehicle for about the same price, you won't have to worry about getting soaked and the trips are more pleasurable. We bought a Mitsubishi Lancer 4 door for 65,000 peso's it needed work, shocks and stuff like that but it's more than paid for itself after 5 years it also has a much bigger engine 1200cc.


----------

